# هندسة الميكاترونيكس



## Dr.Dieter Ztsche (11 أغسطس 2013)

فى البداية اتمنى من الله ان تصبح البلاد العربية فى امن و امان ... و عيد فطر سعيد على كل الامة الاسلامية 

انا طالب جامعى و باذن الله داخل سنة اولى فى الجامعة الالمانية بالقاهرة 

المشكلة التى تواجهنى انى كنت اريد هندسة ميكانيكة سيارات و لكن الجامعة الالمانية لا يوجد بها سوى هندسة ميكاترونيكس و علوم المعادن و هندسة انتاج 
اذن اريد ان اعرف ما هو اقرب قسم للسيارات ... و اذا تخرجت من الميكاترونيكس او الانتاج هل يوجد كورسات لكى اصبح مهندس ميكاترونيكس و سيارات ؟
ارجو الرد و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adison2000 (11 أغسطس 2013)

العضو المكرم : 
لقد طرحت من قبل مثل هذا السؤال في هذا الموضوع وتم الرد عليه ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng371144/ 

والخلاصه أن هندسة السيارات والميكاترونكس تخصصان منفصلان بالأصل ولا يلتقيان إلا في بعض المحاور , وكذلك بالنسبة لعلوم المعادن وهندسة الإنتاج .. 
فإذا كنت مصراً على أن تتخصص في هندسة السيارات فذلك من المستحيل أن يتحقق بالدراسه في الجامعه الألمانيه بحسب ما أوردته أعلاه , وحتى لو كان ذلك ممكناً فليس من المعقول أن تدرس علماً لسنين عده فقط للتمهيد لدراسة علماً آخر .. تحياتي ..


----------



## Dr.Dieter Ztsche (12 أغسطس 2013)

adison2000 قال:


> العضو المكرم :
> لقد طرحت من قبل مثل هذا السؤال في هذا الموضوع وتم الرد عليه ..
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng371144/
> ...


 شكرا على ردك و لكن انا احب هذا القسم بشدة و لكن كنت اريد ان اعمل فيما بعد فى مصانع سيارات ..... كل الحساسات فى السيارة من عمل مهندس الميكاترونيكس اذا ... اذا قدم السيرة الذاتية لدى لاى شركة سيارات هل من الممكن ان تقبلنى كمهندس ميكاترونيكس


----------



## Dr.Dieter Ztsche (13 أغسطس 2013)

*مهم*

انا نويت على هندسة ميكاترونيكس لاذن الرحمن و لكن كنت اريد ان اعرف هل بعد التخرج و الرغبة فى تحضير دراسات عليا هل من الممكن عمل دكتوراه فى اى قسم اخر ؟ مثل هندسة السيارت و تكنولوجا المحركات ؟ و اكون اصبحت مهندس فى قسمين ؟


----------



## adison2000 (13 أغسطس 2013)

تم دمج الموضوعين ..



> شكرا على ردك و لكن انا احب هذا القسم بشدة و لكن كنت اريد ان اعمل فيما بعد فى مصانع سيارات .....



إذا أردت العمل في مصنع السيارات كمهندس ميكاترونكس فهذا ممكن , ولكن معرفتك بهندسة السيارات ستكون محدوده ..



> انا نويت على هندسة ميكاترونيكس لاذن الرحمن و لكن كنت اريد ان اعرف هل بعد التخرج و الرغبة فى تحضير دراسات عليا هل من الممكن عمل دكتوراه فى اى قسم اخر ؟ مثل هندسة السيارت و تكنولوجا المحركات ؟ و اكون اصبحت مهندس فى قسمين ؟​



يمكنك التوجه بهذا السؤال للإخوه بقسم هندسة السيارات , ولكني أرى أن الشركات التي تعمل في مجال السيارات بطبيعة الحال تبحث عن أصحاب الخبره أكثر من أصحاب الشهادات .


----------

